# Template for getting to Cyprus!!



## sasa52 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I have read with great interest and much amusement, at times, the many posts and discussions. I am usually a reader not a poster however the time has come for myself and partner to take the plunge and move to Cyprus. The house is sold, we await completion and the removal firm is waiting in the wings but I have this nagging doubt that there has to be more to the organisation of getting there. Can anyone advise what paperwork we have to have in place for arrival?
I am 61 and my partner is 62. We will have our S1 in our hot little hands.
We're bringing all our belongings including the car which is 2000cc and will have all necessary ownership details. It's not new, 8 yrs old, but we've only had it a couple of months.
We're both Brits and financially will be secure for the foreseeable future.
So why do I feel that there is something monumental that I have forgotten ?


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

sasa52 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read with great interest and much amusement, at times, the many posts and discussions. I am usually a reader not a poster however the time has come for myself and partner to take the plunge and move to Cyprus. The house is sold, we await completion and the removal firm is waiting in the wings but I have this nagging doubt that there has to be more to the organisation of getting there. Can anyone advise what paperwork we have to have in place for arrival?
> I am 61 and my partner is 62. We will have our S1 in our hot little hands.
> We're bringing all our belongings including the car which is 2000cc and will have all necessary ownership details. It's not new, 8 yrs old, but we've only had it a couple of months.
> ...


hi
we are in a very similar position as you and will be moving before the summer.i have read so many threads i cant remember them now lol.we have a place in tala and go regulary.this is where we will be living.all i can say is a 3bed villa with pool is 130 euro a year tax and electric we dont find expensive but only use this for lights as there are solar panels that do the rest.its a lot cheaper for us compared to uk.only thing we have to sort is a car and health ins.as for the car i think im going to sell all in uk and buy a cheap runabout for a year.health ins im undecided but i believe its about 700 euro till you retire .
but i still have the same feeling as you . what have i missed !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it is normal to feel you have missed something and most of us who have made t he move felt that way.
Read the thread '55 days in Bexhill'. You will find a lot of very useful information there about what to do leading up to the move.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/122101-55-days-bexhill.html


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

decorator said:


> hi
> we are in a very similar position as you and will be moving before the summer.i have read so many threads i cant remember them now lol.we have a place in tala and go regulary.this is where we will be living.all i can say is a 3bed villa with pool is 130 euro a year tax and electric we dont find expensive but only use this for lights as there are solar panels that do the rest.its a lot cheaper for us compared to uk.only thing we have to sort is a car and health ins.as for the car i think im going to sell all in uk and buy a cheap runabout for a year.health ins im undecided but i believe its about 700 euro till you retire .
> but i still have the same feeling as you . what have i missed !


This all sounds very familiar! We also have sold the house, visiting Cyprus 20th February to look at housing, have somewhere to live in the interim when we arrive permanently on 10th April, shipping sorted, S1 and P85's (for HMRC to declare leaving the Country - have you remembered that?) are in hand - but last night I was awake at 3am again thinking 'what have I missed'?! 

I think we are pretty well orgainsed but...

Still looking forward to it all though. People on the forum have been very helpful as well so keep reading, they may think of something!

Good luck to you both with the new life - maybe we will see you over there.

Regards,

David


----------



## sasa52 (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Helpful and FAST what a combination! Thank you all so much for simply answering. You always think you're the only one in a certain predicament..... and it turns out that someone has been or is going through exactly the same thing! Were moving to Ypsonas just outside Limassol, hopefully end of March beginning of April.
David just to let you know I hadn't a clue about the P85 but I do now...thanks.
I think it's the paperwork regarding the car once we get there is going to most problematic but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.
Sandra


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

sasa52 said:


> Oh my goodness!! Helpful and FAST what a combination! Thank you all so much for simply answering. You always think you're the only one in a certain predicament..... and it turns out that someone has been or is going through exactly the same thing! Were moving to Ypsonas just outside Limassol, hopefully end of March beginning of April.
> David just to let you know I hadn't a clue about the P85 but I do now...thanks.
> I think it's the paperwork regarding the car once we get there is going to most problematic but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.
> Sandra


There are people who can help you with the car when you arrive. Its worth the small cost.

However be aware that you cant bring your car tax free as personal property if you have not owned it at least 6 months. But as it is quite old perhaps the cost is not that high. 

You can calculate it here

Cyprus Excise Duty Cars

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

So what if you miss something? You can always sort it out afterwards. Worrying about what you might miss out of your plan is contrary to one of the reasons you are moving i.e. to worry less and enjoy life more.

You have plenty of time to sort out the car paperwork. Ours took about 11 months of confusion with Customs until they realised their error. In the meantime we saved money on road tax and MOT as you can't get either until the car is registered!

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> So what if you miss something? You can always sort it out afterwards. Worrying about what you might miss out of your plan is contrary to one of the reasons you are moving i.e. to worry less and enjoy life more.
> 
> You have plenty of time to sort out the car paperwork. Ours took about 11 months of confusion with Customs until they realised their error. In the meantime we saved money on road tax and MOT as you can't get either until the car is registered!
> 
> Pete


Unless things have changed since we brought our car out (in 2008), you will need MoT before you can register it. Also, although your English insurance certificate says you are covered anywhere in Europe, that is not acceptable to the authorities here, and they will insist on a Cypriot insurance cert. However, that apart, it really isn't difficult to do, and you don't have to do it all at once!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Unless things have changed since we brought our car out (in 2008), you will need MoT before you can register it. Also, although your English insurance certificate says you are covered anywhere in Europe, that is not acceptable to the authorities here, and they will insist on a Cypriot insurance cert. However, that apart, it really isn't difficult to do, and you don't have to do it all at once!


You cannot get an MOT without the registration number so your memory may be incorrect.

After getting the appropriate paperwork from Customs changing the motor from a temporary import to a permanent one you have to go to the Registration Office on the Polis Road where the registration is completed and you get the registration certificate which is the first time you see your registration number. You then go over the road and get number plates made and fitted and your MOT if it is due.

I do agree that the process is not difficult.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Gwenny's Red Tape in Paphos for everything, ok, you have to pay for it but these people know the system and do the leg work....you just turn up when you get the call. 

Simples !!


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> I used Gwenny's Red Tape in Paphos for everything, ok, you have to pay for it but these people know the system and do the leg work....you just turn up when you get the call.
> 
> Simples !!


But then you are paying for things which are very simple to do yourself. You wouldn't use an agent to do it in England, so why pay here?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> But then you are paying for things which are very simple to do yourself. You wouldn't use an agent to do it in England, so why pay here?


Because in England it is all much easier and you can speak the language.
The government officials here can be very ignorant and unhelpful at times and it can get very frustrating and time consuming getting what should be a simple thing sorted out.
We always use Gwenny and do not begrudge paying a fee as it removes the stress and frustration.

Having said that since the opening of the new citizens help centre there are some things which can be done there much more easily than in the past so it always a good idea to talk to them first to see what they can do for you. Surprisingly for a government agency they are actually quite pleasant and helpful in there


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Because in England it is all much easier and you can speak the language.
> The government officials here can be very ignorant and unhelpful at times and it can get very frustrating and time consuming getting what should be a simple thing sorted out.
> We always use Gwenny and do not begrudge paying a fee as it removes the stress and frustration.
> 
> Having said that since the opening of the new citizens help centre there are some things which can be done there much more easily than in the past so it always a good idea to talk to them first to see what they can do for you. Surprisingly for a government agency they are actually quite pleasant and helpful in there


Yep Cyprus is really developing. I found out that you can even register for social security online. Not bad!

POINT OF SINGLE CONTACT | Welcome to our Website

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

potamiou said:


> But then you are paying for things which are very simple to do yourself. You wouldn't use an agent to do it in England, so why pay here?


It's difficult enough trying to find your way around when you step off the plane, which has more than likely been the end of a stressful time in the last few months, to have to wade through the officialdom, foreign language and sometimes hostile attitude. 

I would always recommend expats to use Gwenny or the Citizens Advice on arrival.


----------

